# Heller 1/43 Citroën DS 19 (WIP)



## xddorox

I haven't built anything plastic in a while. The fact that I dwell too much on adding more details make for a very low completion rate of my models. That's why I've been customizing a lot of 1/64 diecast since they are small and don't take so much time.

Here's the exception. At $7 the price was right and this small scale curb side model shouldn't take too long to complete even if I do add a bit more detail on it.

Oh yeah, the DS is also one of my fetish cars so there was no way I could pass this.

Here's the kit outside the box.










After cleaning the body from flash and some residual mold release stubs. Not too bad from an old tooling kit.










However I did find that the top of the fenders were way off being pointy instead of round (left). File and sandpaper took care of that. The plastic is pretty soft so it didn't take too long to shape it properly(right).










The front seats had no backing so I made my own from styrene sheet and the help of the file/sandpaper.



















I shot the body with Tamiya primer white and thankfully found no errors to correct. Taking the time to prep before paint is always worth it. I dry fitted everything to see if fit was good, it is. 










Keep posted.

Gerry


----------



## xddorox

Got the color on today. Now is a matter of letting it all dry before starting work on the detailing and assembly.



















Color is bahama sea and off white from Krylon


----------



## xddorox

Here it is as it stands now. darn paint is still not completely dry to the touch!


----------



## Baskingshark

Looks great. I have one of these somewhere I made years ago, although I think I brush painted it! I'll have to see if I can find it.


----------

